# kolizja



## dn88

Hello 

Would you understand the meaning of this stand-alone sentence? Is it quite clear?

_Nie mogę przyjść na to spotkanie: mam kolizję.

_Thanks


----------



## Monica610

I would understand it as if you had had a car accident


----------



## dn88

Monica610 said:


> I would understand it as if you had had a car accident



Thank you, that's what I feared the most. But, on the other hand, we have the present tense here - "mam", not "miałem". What do you think of it?


----------



## Monica610

Well for me it still sounds like a car accident and the Present tense seems to be just a little mistake. Tell me please, what do you exactly want to say?


----------



## Thomas1

I don't like it, to me it doesn't sound good in Polish. For two reasons, the tense that doesn't fit here and the word _kolizja_, it sounds a bit _unnatural_. I'd simply say, _miałem wypadek_.


Tom


----------



## dn88

Monica610 said:


> Well for me it still sounds like a car accident and the Present tense seems to be just a little mistake. Tell me please, what do you exactly want to say?



Well, _Nie mogę przyjść na to spotkanie: mam kolizję. _(e.g. I have another meeting at the same tame, there's a conflict in the dates of the two meetings).

Thanks.


----------



## Monica610

You're right that it can also mean that... But when I hear "kolizja" I automatically think about a car accident and I can't help it! Maybe you should say "mam kolizję spotkań" ? Anyway it sounds a little odd for me...


----------



## Thomas1

Same here. I'd say then, _nakładają mi się spotkania_. If you pushed me in a corner and twisted my arm to force me into using something related to _kolizja_, I'd use _spotkania mi ze sobą kolidują_. The Polish word _kolizja_ has too many car-crash overtones to use it like that by me.


Tom


----------



## dn88

Monica610 said:


> You're right that it can also mean that... But when I hear "kolizja" I automatically think about a car accident and I can't help it! Maybe you should say "mam kolizję spotkań" ? Anyway it sounds a little odd for me...



Thank you, I have the same problem. Can you possibly think of any other word that conveys the idea better?


----------



## Thomas1

Dn88 możesz nam podać zdanie, które chcesz przetłumaczyć? 

Tom


----------



## dn88

Thomas1 said:


> Same here. I'd say then, _nakładają mi się spotkania_. If you pushed me in a corner and twisted my arm to force me into using something related to _kolizja_, I'd use _spotkania mi ze sobą kolidują_. The Polish word _kolizja_ has too many car-crash overtones to use it like that by me.
> 
> 
> Tom



Yes, that's right... The point is that I would be best off with a noun, but I'm starting to doubt if there's a suitable one...


----------



## dn88

Thomas1 said:


> Dn88 możesz nam podać zdanie, które chcesz przetłumaczyć?
> 
> Tom



The sentence is _I cannot attend the meeting: I have a conflict._


----------



## Thomas1

I don't think there's somethng palatable in Polish where you could use a noun (as a direct translation of _conflict_), at least I can't come up with anything, perhaps someone ese can. I'd simply use some verbal translation as it works best to me.
Well on the other hand:
_Nie mogę przyjść na spotkanie, mam inne/drugie w tym samym czasie._
but that's a different formulation from the English one.

Tom


----------



## dn88

Thomas1 said:


> I don't think there's somethng palatable in Polish where you could use a noun (as a direct translation of _conflict_), at least I can't come up with anything, perhaps someone ese can. I'd simply use some verbal translation as it works best to me.
> Well on the other hand:
> _Nie mogę przyjść na spotkanie, mam inne/drugie w tym samym czasie._
> but that's a different formulation from the English one.
> 
> Tom



Thanks for your help, Tom.


----------



## Monica610

I agree with Thomas - I'm afraid there's no way to translate it literally.


----------



## dn88

Monica610 said:


> I agree with Thomas - I'm afraid there's no way to translate it literally.



Thanks go to you too.


----------

